# Moving from the U.S. to Greece



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello, I am a dual citizen of the U.S. and Greece. Has anyone moved recently to Greece from the states, what paper work do I need when bringing a hunting rifle with me to Greece? Thank you.


----------



## Texas Ted (Oct 18, 2010)

DO NOT BRING YOUR HUNTING RIFFLE TO GREECE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it is against the law!!
i had a 1917 pistol that was a keepsake from my Grandfather and a Shotgun taken away from me, even though i had reported them on my moving papers in order to be legal!!
when you arrive you need to go through a process in order to get a permit, once you have done that then attempt to bring the rifle.

i am also under the impression that unless it is a shotgun you are not allowed to have a rifle, but i am not sure on this.
since i have lost these 2 precious keepsakes i do not wish the same to happen to you!!


----------

